# Are there any GAY professional snowboarders?



## snowwarrior (Jan 17, 2012)

Just curious.


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

Shaun White. 

lol.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

snowwarrior said:


> Just curious.


Just curious or bi-curious?


----------



## Snownad (Oct 17, 2011)

AIRider said:


> Shaun White.
> 
> lol.


Yea Shaun is.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

snowwarrior said:


> Just curious.


Yeah they're called skiers


----------



## snowwarrior (Jan 17, 2012)

lol.....thats awesome man.


----------



## donek (Nov 4, 2010)

There is a gay and lesbian snowboard organization called outboard. They may be less clueless about this topic.
go to:
OutBoard: Gay & Lesbian Snowboarders and Skiers


----------



## Lowlyffe (Jun 8, 2011)

Im sure there are but likely in the closet. I imagine since the pro community is small it might be tough to come out...similar to pro football, baseball and basketball. Though at the same time i would think snowboarders would be a more open community since most are such free spirits. Who knows...


----------



## snowwarrior (Jan 17, 2012)

true....sexual orientation shouldn't matter at all....but maybe one day some big name will come out. for pro sports its harder for athletes since they are in the locker room with the same teammates and could cause some to feel uncomfortable.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

According to my friend that was pro through the 90's and early 00's a lot of guys that do the FIS events were loving the pole and getting fisted.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Lowlyffe said:


> Im sure there are but likely in the closet. I imagine since the pro community is small it might be tough to come out...similar to pro football, baseball and basketball. Though at the same time i would think snowboarders would be a more open community since most are such free spirits. Who knows...


Considering how often the terms "gay" and "******" get thrown around in the community... I wouldn't bet for a whole lot of openly gay snowboarders anytime soon.

edit: ... at the same time, the first three animated figures on the front page of outboard are not helping debunk gay stereotypes...


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> According to my friend that was pro through the 90's and early 00's a lot of guys that do the FIS events were loving the pole and getting fisted.


can i get that source cited


----------



## SatanRidesAlone (Jan 19, 2012)

Who cares what people do in their bed room, just ride!


----------



## chairlifty (Oct 26, 2013)

*Gay and lesbian snowboarders in Ski Bums*

The largest gay and lesbian snowboarding club is called Ski Bums, and they have written blog posts about this before.

No professional snowboarder anywhere in the world has ever come out of the closet as LGBT, at least as of October 2013. 

The Ski Bums founder wrote about a conversation he had with Travis Rice, who told him that he personally had ridden and competed alongside gay snowboarders, but none of them came out to him until they'd finished their competitive careers. 

I think it's likely that a number of top level female snowboarders are gay or bisexual. Just my gaydar, I suppose.

Ski Bums is a huge organization, though, and hopefully more gay teenagers who love snowboarding will grow up to become top ranked shredders.

SKI BUMS :: Gay & lesbian skiing and snowboarding club :: Chill. Out. ™ is the Ski Bums website. I like their slogan, Chill. Out.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

And this topic has anything to do with riding? :dunno::icon_scratch::dizzy::WTF:

Man oh man it needs to snow real soon. Everywhere. ASAP. Way too much cabin fever in these parts.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Not that I ever cared but a year old thread to boot


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Lifty was inquiring. At least lifty knows how to use the search option. Plus BA is a damn trip! Hahahahaha.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Mystery2many said:


> Lifty was inquiring. At least lifty knows how to use the search option. Plus BA is a damn trip! Hahahahaha.


True but that is the first topic and post Lifty choose to make


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Snowfox said:


> Considering how often the terms "gay" and "******" get thrown around in the community... I wouldn't bet for a whole lot of openly gay snowboarders anytime soon.
> 
> edit: ... at the same time, the first three animated figures on the front page of outboard are not helping debunk gay stereotypes...


The term "gay" just works, I admit I say it but I'm not in anyway homophobic. Just grew up saying it. But dropping F bombs on the other hand is more derogatory.

And yeah, Shaun White lol.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

gay in shifting meaning (agian) to mean more like 'lame'...kinda like 'retard' or 'jerk' don't mean what they used to

i once saw Jake and Travis coming out of the same portapotty, but i think they both just had to go real bad


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

CassMT said:


> gay in shifting meaning (agian) to mean more like 'lame'...kinda like 'retard' or 'jerk' don't mean what they used to


Yeah, the word 'gay' was hijacked by the gays, and now it's being hijacked _again_. Such is the English language.


----------



## canuzzi (Dec 9, 2014)

Daniel Rajcsanyi from Germany is openly gay. 

Gay snowboarder makes video, 'German Sausage,' in the nude showing his skills - Outsports

By the way. Homosexuals didn't hijacked gay, but it was used as a term of abuse against homosexuals, before they relabed it and used it proud.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

I love lamp!!!!!


----------



## Homies911 (Sep 10, 2014)

It takes one person with one post to search "gay" and post a video on a thread that's over a year old :facepalm3:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

That's so gay!


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm a little offended at how un-offended I am right now.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Deacon said:


> I'm a little offended at how un-offended I am right now.


You're just being racist!!!!!


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

"When I call things 'gay' it's not derogatory, it just means 'something I don't like' don't be such a *** about it" - bigots


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Not really sure what difference it makes whether someone is "Gay,..? A Pole smoker, ************, queen, queer, fairy, ***, fruit, twinkle toes,.. or Geoff? (The _much_ "gay-er" spelling of Jeff!) 

















I mean Really?? Who cares who's slipping it to who?


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

This thread is gay.


----------



## Homies911 (Sep 10, 2014)

Oh, so you're straight? Well so is spaghetti, until it gets hot and wet.


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> Not really sure what difference it makes whether someone is "Gay,..? A Pole smoker, ************, queen, queer, fairy, ***, fruit, twinkle toes,.. or Geoff? (The _much_ "gay-er" spelling of Jeff!)
> 
> View attachment 57153
> 
> ...


Idiots with magic friends.


----------



## 2hellnbak (Sep 21, 2012)

Shaun White does seem pretty happy


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

2hellnbak said:


> Shaun White does seem pretty happy


Are you implyin he's on drugs?????


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Are you implyin he's on drugs?????


I think he means that he dons his gay apparel.

fa la la...


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

Homies911 said:


> Oh, so you're straight? Well so is spaghetti, until it gets hot and wet.


hahahahaha


----------

